# Tank Cleaning Advice?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

My 55 gallon aquarium has some kind of stains(?) on the back glass. It looks like the calcium build up on shower heads. I tried wiping it off and it's rough. I got some off with a scrubber and water but most of it is still there.








I also have this in my empty 10 gallon tanks. Is there anything that I can use to take it off? Do I use clr or lime away, or will this make the tanks unsafe for fish? Is there a cleaner safe for aquarium use?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

P.senegalus said:


> My 55 gallon aquarium has some kind of stains(?) on the back glass. It looks like the calcium build up on shower heads. I tried wiping it off and it's rough. I got some off with a scrubber and water but most of it is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard water stains. I suggest scrubbing bubbles brand as long as it's on the outside of the glass. This is why I wipe my glass with a towel after I do a water change.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok thanks. This was where my old filter was, but I didn't even notice it until I got the new one. It was leaking.
Is there anything I can use on the 10 gallons, it's on the inside of them. Would bleach work ok?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

P.senegalus said:


> Ok thanks. This was where my old filter was, but I didn't even notice it until I got the new one. It was leaking.
> Is there anything I can use on the 10 gallons, it's on the inside of them. Would bleach work ok?


Nope, not the inside due to it being a potential hazard to fish. The only cleaning solution that is not harmful to fish is distilled vinegar.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll try the distilled vinegar. I'm glad I asked before I tried it.


----------



## salty bob (Aug 14, 2011)

could use a razor blade if all else fails.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when i needed to remove calcium deposits i would buy "CLR" = Calcium , Lime and Rust remover.....put some on a scotchbrite pad and scrub...worked quite well..just make sure you rinse the tank several times....


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

lohachata said:


> when i needed to remove calcium deposits i would buy "CLR" = Calcium , Lime and Rust remover.....put some on a scotchbrite pad and scrub...worked quite well..just make sure you rinse the tank several times....


I'm gonna do that with the 10g I have. Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use lime-a-way (original, not the colored, thickened stuff). Both it and CLR are phosphoric acid. I use in on an empty tank and rinse well after using. There may be a faint white etch left on the glass, but the hard white stuff should go. Vinegar will also have an effect, but much more slowly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Vinegar takes FOREVER, bu it doesn't mess up the glass. Acid etches the stains.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

razor blade and a lil elbow grease


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My solution:
1. Razor blade (new utility works really well as they are sturdy and easy to keep a hold of, coat with a light oil when done- I use olive oil- and you can use it for a long time without it rusting) with elbow power. 
Step 2. Take a thick paper towel and soak in vinegar until allll wet. Stick this to the side of the tank for-like-ever and wipe clean. That will do a great job of getting rid of the left over calcium. I also do this for my versa tops  It does take patience, vinegar is super slow. 

You could probably use something like kaboom on the outside of the tank but you MUST NEVER spray it on the tank, always spray onto the towel while you are away from the tank, then use the towel on the tank, only on the outside. As long as you keep it on the outside and away from the top rim you can do this on a tank in use. Wipe clean with a wet towel 

FYI you can most certainly use bleach on a tank not in use. It evaporates nicely and is easy to rinse out. Just use it how you wish, rinse well, let it dry COMPLETELY and you are good to go. I do this for QT tanks when something iffy has been in there. I just bleach them for several hours, let um dry and go from there. If you have any concerns then use extra "dechlorinator" which is what is in your water conditioner. It's job is to get rid of chlorine


----------

